# Jealous Butt



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

I had a revalation...or just inside information from a higher POWER (GOD) today.
All the years I was married there was one constant I never saw before today.....the attention the X demanded from the children. I can see how the more she drove me away from them the more they wanted my attention...I was always fun loving and never had any problems w/ them while we were together. As the children didn't need mom as much they turned to me for help in development in all aspects of life. As I grew w/ our children, the X grew bitter....there were several years when she just told me to get out over nothing, then there was a couple of years when she'd tell me she was going to kill me....I always assumed she was just having a bad day but I can see very clear it has been all about her loosing the children seeing her in that "god" image. I have always warned her the children would grow up and she'd make a off hand comment about how kids ALWAYS NEED mommy....parents are here to HELP the kids grow up.....not grow up for them...
Just wanted to share.
Mouse


----------

